# Watery eyes



## HollyV (Mar 31, 2013)

I know that there are a lot of posts about tear staining. Is this the same as watery eyes? Holly has a black mask so can't really see if it's staining see for yourselves
View attachment 18953


About a week ago the vet gave me some eye drops but after applying them for a week it's still the same...





Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

Here's Buttons tear stains. Notices so much because he's white. Rolo gets wet round the eyes too but as he's red it just looks wet, not stained
View attachment 18961

Wet
View attachment 18969

Dry

I've posted about this lots of times. Have recently changed his diet to see if that helps


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HollyV (Mar 31, 2013)

I'm going to try that too. Have read that bottled water helps too....have you tried that? The water here is hard water but we filter it dont know if to change to bottled water too.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HollyV (Mar 31, 2013)

Your Chi is ssssoooo cute  xxx


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

Someone else said give them cooled boiled water out of the kettle so I'm also trying that. Only been a couple if weeks so no significant change as yet. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

My chi has the watery-tear staining too. She eats raw & ZP. I just wipe them clean.


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

What's yours eating? Buttons was on Royal Canin which is apparently not good so after a lot of research I've changed him to Canagan. I read somewhere a lot of dry dog food has beet pulp in it which not only causes tear stains but also is not good for their kidneys. Canagan is all natural an no beet pulp. Mine both have a little wet food too just because they like it, don't know what's in that, suppose I ought to check the label! Looking back at the breeders pics he didnt have any then but was very little so perhaps they hadn't developed at that point. She was feeding him Royal Canin too


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

woodard2009 said:


> My chi has the watery-tear staining too. She eats raw & ZP. I just wipe them clean.


Someone else said this but Buttons don't wipe clean. I've tried wiping them and drying them but his actual fur is stained


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

I'm doing the cooled boiled water and it does help


----------



## HollyV (Mar 31, 2013)

I also feed her Royal Canin but looking to switching to Canagans too.....I think I'm gonna try the boiled cool water too 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

I researched just about every dog food going and Canagan was about the only one I could find without beet pulp. I suppose even if the tear stains don't go he will be having a healthier diet
View attachment 18977

This is one of the breeders pics, no tear stains! Someone else said the weather can play a big part, it's still freezing here and trying to snow on and off. Hopefully the warmer weather will bring a change


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I think that the 'stains' are maybe his real coloring coming out?? If you wipe the eyes clean, and the color remains? To me, the picture of the 'dry' eyes looks as if that were the color he is.


----------



## HollyV (Mar 31, 2013)

Rolo n Buttons said:


> I researched just about every dog food going and Canagan was about the only one I could find without beet pulp. I suppose even if the tear stains don't go he will be having a healthier diet
> View attachment 18977
> 
> This is one of the breeders pics, no tear stains! Someone else said the weather can play a big part, it's still freezing here and trying to snow on and off. Hopefully the warmer weather will bring a change
> ...


OMG buttons is sssooo cute in this picture!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## maj (Apr 9, 2013)

Rolo n Buttons said:


> I've changed him to Canagan. I read somewhere a lot of dry dog food has beet pulp in it which not only causes tear stains but also is not good for their kidneys. Canagan is all natural an no beet pulp.
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I am feeding royal canin too but theres not much protein in it so thanks for the tip - ill change to canagan - just found a stockist only 5 mile away so ill trot off now with my pair and go get some:daisy:


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

maj said:


> I am feeding royal canin too but theres not much protein in it so thanks for the tip - ill change to canagan - just found a stockist only 5 mile away so ill trot off now with my pair and go get some:daisy:


It's good stuff and roughly the same price as Royal Canin where I get it from. Mine are fine with it and are ok with the bigger kibble size now they are used to it


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## maj (Apr 9, 2013)

ahhhh so the kibble is bigger than royal canin then - that might be a problem from them -rosies teeth are now fading and lily is so tiny she cant eat a kibble much bigger than royal canin


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

HollyV said:


> OMG buttons is sssooo cute in this picture!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


This is why I ended up buying him! I refuse to look at the breeders website anymore!


----------

